# Antique flower vase?



## Nola.River.Rat (Aug 29, 2019)

Can anyone help me identify if this flower vase is an antique or from modern glass blowing shop?  It has a pontil scar on base and some type of gritty surface.  
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 29, 2019)

I think it is old...likely from a dresser set or something like that and probably Victorian.  Would have had a ground stopper.  They are pretty but there doesn't seem to be much market for them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree that it looks like it's got some age to it.  I don't know much about decorative glass from that era but that "16" etched into it looks very 19th century.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Aug 29, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> I think it is old...likely from a dresser set or something like that and probably Victorian.  Would have had a ground stopper.  They are pretty but there doesn't seem to be much market for them.


Thanks!  Good to know it probably has some age to it.  It was in my grandparents China cabinet, so I wish I had a story behind it.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Aug 29, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I agree that it looks like it's got some age to it.  I don't know much about decorative glass from that era but that "16" etched into it looks very 19th century.


Great observation!  The handwriting back then is pretty distinguishable. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Aug 30, 2019)

Also looks sorta like a barber bottle.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Aug 30, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Also looks sorta like a barber bottle.


Interesting!  It sure does!  Thanks!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

